# 28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2014)

*28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Samsung U28D590P, 28" (LU28D590DS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Philips 288P6LJEB, 28" (288P6LJEB/00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

ASUS PB287Q, 28" (90LM00R0-B02170) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das klingt doch mal SEHR interessant! Nen Test wär vielleicht nicht schlecht!


----------



## Anticrist (2. März 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

Danke für den Tipp, klingt interessant.

Tendiere aber Eher zum kommenden Asus mit 120hz und Gsync, auch wenn der nur 2550 statt 4k beherrst


----------



## yingtao (2. März 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

Benutzt das selbe Panel wie der von Dell oder der von Seiki (Chinesischer Hersteller). Nutzt nen TN Panel, der von Dell hat laut einem Review nen Inputlag von 28ms und kann 4k nur bei 30Hz. Zum normalen arbeiten sicherlich kein schlechter Monitor aber zum spielen eher ungeeignet. Würde außerdem auch noch bis vielleicht bis zum Sommer warten, da Seiki dann die ersten Produkte auch in Europa anbieten will. Deren 28" 4k soll dann nur 400$ kosten (auch nur 4k@30Hz). Ansonsten auch eher zum 28" von Dell greifen, da der Höhenverstellbar ist und Pivot kann.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. März 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

Welcher Dell 4k Monitor hat denn 28"? Ich hab über den Samsung bis jetzt noch überhaubt keine richtigen Infos gefunden.


----------



## Anticrist (2. März 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

DELL Ultrasharp UP3214Q - Daten- und Preisvergleich - HardwareSchotte.de

den hier gibts in 3 Varianten, 24, 28 und 32"


----------



## soth (2. März 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

4k nur mit 30Hz? Das Teil hat doch einen Displayport-Anschlusss, dann werden 60Hz wohl wieder mit MST funktionieren.
TN macht die ganze Sache imho aber uninteressant.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. März 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

Auf der Samsung Seite steht:


> Display Port 1.2 (3.840 x 2.160, 60 Hz)



Display von Samsung: U28D590D | Samsung - EIGENSCHAFTEN


Ich glaub so einen hol ich mir. 1ms Panel G/G und wenn der Inputlag nicht zu groß ist, könnte der echt was taugen.


----------



## Voigt (15. April 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

Hier so der erste Test, gibt es eigentlich schon länger, aber hallejuliah ist der geil!
Samsung U28D590 UHD Review - [H]ard|Forum
UHD Monitor mit nur einem! Bild guten Farben und schnellem Display.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (15. April 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

Und TN panel dank dem die Farben trotzdem extrem beschissen sind und der Monitor höchstens für Gamer und Office User intressant ist. Wobei gamer in aktuellen Spielen selbst mit 4 x Titan SLI die 40 FPS Grenze nicht erreichen werden laut DigitalStorm reviews.

Der Preis ist trotzdem spitze, das Problem an der ganzen sache ist, dass man in so einer hohen auflösung kaum noch die Schrift auf webseiten erkennen kann


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. April 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*



Voigt schrieb:


> Hier so der erste Test, gibt es eigentlich schon länger, aber hallejuliah ist der geil!
> Samsung U28D590 UHD Review - [H]ard|Forum
> UHD Monitor mit nur einem! Bild guten Farben und schnellem Display.


 Das hört sich doch mal sehr gut an!



DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> Und TN panel dank dem die Farben trotzdem  extrem beschissen sind und der Monitor höchstens für Gamer und Office  User intressant ist. Wobei gamer in aktuellen Spielen selbst mit 4 x  Titan SLI die 40 FPS Grenze nicht erreichen werden laut DigitalStorm  reviews.
> 
> Der Preis ist trotzdem spitze, das Problem an der ganzen sache ist, dass  man in so einer hohen auflösung kaum noch die Schrift auf webseiten  erkennen kann


 Aktuelle Spiele knacken mit 2x 780Ti die 60 FPS bei 4k, solange man nicht AA bis zum Anschlag aufreißt.

Dein Browser hat schon seit 10 Jahren eine eingebaute Scale/Zoom Funktion.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (15. April 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

780 TI bringt nichts da der Vram volläuft. Leg 1000€ drauf dann sollte es klappen.

Und der Inhalt des browsers wirkt bam scalen logischerweise verwaschen, deshalb holt man sich keinen 4K Monitor


----------



## Voigt (15. April 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

Für CAD und Maya ist der Monitor sicherlich perfekt, fürs gaming auch, solange man entweder GTX Titans, GTX780Ti mit 6GB VRAM oder eine 295X2 hat, ist halt teuer aber das ist nunmal so. Entweder man kann und will es sich leisten oder nicht.
Die Bildbearbeiter können zu einem Dell Monitor mit 30Hz gelockter Refreshrate gehen, aber soviele wird es hier nicht geben.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (15. April 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

Bildbearbeiter würden NIE , NIE NIE NIE !!! einen TN kaufen  

Was meinste wie ich auf den Deckel kriegen würde wenn ich für meinen Kunden auf TN editieren würde und am ende das ganze Bild verfälscht ist.


----------



## Voigt (15. April 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

Ja das habe ich ja auch geschrieben?


----------



## TheBadFrag (16. April 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*



DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> 780 TI bringt nichts da der Vram volläuft. Leg 1000€ drauf dann sollte es klappen.
> 
> Und der Inhalt des browsers wirkt bam scalen logischerweise verwaschen, deshalb holt man sich keinen 4K Monitor


 780Ti gibts bald auch mit 6GB... 

Du brauchst dir ja auch keinen zu holen.  Beim Scalen sollte man runde Faktoren nehmen, dann ist auch nix verwaschen.

Ich freu mich schon auf 4k. Immerhin hatte selbst mein CRT mehr Auflösung als Full HD...


----------



## Hatuja (17. April 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

Nun, das Gute bei 4k ist doch, dass es halt ein direktes vielfaches von FullHD ist und daher FullHD quasi ohne Qualitätsverlust dargestellt werden kann. Es würde kein Unterschied machen, ob der Monitor ein nativer FullHD'ler wäre oder ein 4K'ler, der FullHD darstellt.


----------



## arcDaniel (17. April 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*



Hatuja schrieb:


> Nun, das Gute bei 4k ist doch, dass es halt ein direktes vielfaches von FullHD ist und daher FullHD quasi ohne Qualitätsverlust dargestellt werden kann. Es würde kein Unterschied machen, ob der Monitor ein nativer FullHD'ler wäre oder ein 4K'ler, der FullHD darstellt.


 
Das Stimmt so nicht, wenn die Scalierung nicht perfekt funktioniert, wird das Bild arg Verschwommen, wenn man eine niedrigere Auslösung als die Native nutzt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. April 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

Wer benutzt denn einen TFT nicht mit seiner nativen Auflösung? Dann ist man ja selber schuld. Bei Full HD zu 4k Skalierung sollte es aber wenig Probleme geben, da anstatt einem Pixel jetzt ein Quadrat aus 4 Pixeln leuchten muss.


----------



## arcDaniel (17. April 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wer benutzt denn einen TFT nicht mit seiner nativen Auflösung? Dann ist man ja selber schuld. Bei Full HD zu 4k Skalierung sollte es aber wenig Probleme geben, da anstatt einem Pixel jetzt ein Quadrat aus 4 Pixeln leuchten muss.


 
Stimmt, aber einen 28Zoll in FullHD zu nutzen? Furchtbar! Und WQHD, klapp schon wieder nicht mehr... der Grund warum ich noch Skeptisch gegenüber den 4K Schirmen bin und eher einen WQHD kaufen werde und erst in 3-4 Jahren einen 4K wenn ich diesen auch immer Nativ betreiben kann...


----------



## xpSyk (17. April 2014)

DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> Und TN panel dank dem die Farben trotzdem extrem beschissen sind und der Monitor höchstens für Gamer und Office User intressant ist. Wobei gamer in aktuellen Spielen selbst mit 4 x Titan SLI die 40 FPS Grenze nicht erreichen werden laut DigitalStorm reviews.  Der Preis ist trotzdem spitze, das Problem an der ganzen sache ist, dass man in so einer hohen auflösung kaum noch die Schrift auf webseiten erkennen kann



Man muss ja nicht immer Crysis 3 auf Max spielen und AA braucht man auch nicht x4 oder 8x  bei UHD.


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. April 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber einen 28Zoll in FullHD zu nutzen? Furchtbar! Und WQHD, klapp schon wieder nicht mehr... der Grund warum ich noch Skeptisch gegenüber den 4K Schirmen bin und eher einen WQHD kaufen werde und erst in 3-4 Jahren einen 4K wenn ich diesen auch immer Nativ betreiben kann...


 Also ich werd mir auf jeden Fall nen 4k holen, sobald die verfügbar werden. Ich sehe kein Problem darin, den nicht nativ betreiben zu können. Ich hatte schon immer Monitore mit hohen Auflösungen und es gab noch nie Probleme. 2 neue Grafikkarten schaffe ich natürlich gleich mit an. Die 660er werden das nicht mehr packen.


----------



## arcDaniel (17. April 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Also ich werd mir auf jeden Fall nen 4k holen, sobald die verfügbar werden. Ich sehe kein Problem darin, den nicht nativ betreiben zu können. Ich hatte schon immer Monitore mit hohen Auflösungen und es gab noch nie Probleme. 2 neue Grafikkarten schaffe ich natürlich gleich mit an. Die 660er werden das nicht mehr packen.


 
Dann bist du Optimistischer als ich, ich gehe davon aus, dass sogar 2 GTX880 nicht reichen werden... Ich bin auch extrem interessiert, nachdem ich mein Macbook Pro 13" Retina nutze, kann ich meinen 24Zoll TN-Panel FullHD Schirm nicht mehr wirklich geniessen...

Und ein 4K kaufen um mehr Details zu sehen und dann aber Details runterstellen um 60fps zu bekommen ist auch wieder ein Wiederspruch...

Zudem sind viele Inhalte noch nicht sonderlich 4K Kompatibel, ähnlich des Downsampling, manchmal Skaliert das HUD und die Schriften mit, bei machen Spielen wird aber alles unnutzbar klein, dann bleibt einem wiederrum nur die Auflösung runterzufahren und womöglich alles verschwommen zu sehen...


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. April 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

2x GTX 8xx werden für 4k reichen. Und wenn ich 3 Karten kaufen muss, dann soll das halt so sein. AA brauche ich bei 4k eh nicht mehr, maximal 2x. Alle meine TFTs bis jetzt waren TN Panel von daher brauch ich mich nicht umgewöhnen. Ich zocke extrem viel schnelle Spiele, von daher geht bei mir nur TN.

Downsampling nutze ich höchstens, wenn es ingame funktioniert. Dann wirkt sich das Downsampling nicht auf das HUD aus und es bleibt nutzbar.


----------



## xpSyk (18. April 2014)

Ich finde Supersampling sowieso viel viel besser als Downsampling.  *nachmexicoauswander*


----------



## DARK_SESSION (20. April 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

Ich glaube der TE wird mächtig auf die Schnauze fliegen, habe heute mal BF4 in 4K Gespielt. Alles auf Hoch, CPU auf 4.8 GHz , GTX Titan auf 1100 Mhz und MSAA AUS!

Ganze 34-39 FPS auf Shanghai mit 16 spielern. Viel Spaß, ich denke auch dass die nächste grafik gen noch zu lahm sein wird. Natürlich mit SLI. Momentan sind die Einzelkarten weit weit weit weg von annehmbaren FPS raten, da werden 20% mehr Leistung auch nicht viel ändern. Wir sind noch nicht bereit dafür, erstmal sollte sich 1440P durchsetzen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (20. April 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

Mit 2 Titans hättest du aber die 60 FPS geknackt. BF4 nutzt SLI ziemlich gut. Wenn die GTX 8xx dann noch mal 20% mehr Leistung hat, dann sollte das reichen. Single Karte und 4k.  Wer macht denn so nen Blödsinn...


----------



## Rabber (20. April 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

Downsampling ist ja auch eigentlich nur für Spiele gut wo SSAA bzw allgemein Anti-Aliasing nicht richtig greift bestes Beispiel BF3 mit MSAA oder GTA4. 
Das beste ist natürlich wenn man SSAA mit DS Kombinieren kann z.B in Dishonored, 2x2 Downsampling mit 8xSGSSAA ist schon echt porno


----------



## BertB (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

habe mir heute den monitor gekauft,
soweit so gut,
2x r9 290 läuft jedenfalls schon mal sehr gut
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-benches-6417-picture738484-uhd4k-valley.html

zum vergleich, r9 270x @ full hd
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ums-benches-6417-picture738485-r9-270fhd.html
sehr vergleichbar, wie ich finde

so viel zu spielbar 

hat aber ganz schön koronabildung, ist also nicht alles gold,
werd erstmal einige games austesten

grid 2 läuft auf ultra + soft ambient occlusion (auf nur ultra komischerweise aus) und 4x msaa
mit eisernen 60fps (vsync)  in dem spieleigenen benchmark

bf4 @ ultra scheint zu viel des guten, ruckelt,muss austesten, wie weit man gehen kann,
lief aber auch ein ungeplanter download, muss nochmalprobieren


----------



## TheBadFrag (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

Das hört sich doch schonmal fps mäßig gut an.  Wieviel FPS hat BF4 Ultra ohne AA?

Ich werde mir aber warscheinlich den Philips Monitor mit dem gleichen Panel holen, weil der kein PWM hat und ich darauf sehr sensibel bin.

Philips 288P6LJEB, 28" (288P6LJEB/00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mal schaun wann der verfügbar ist.


----------



## BertB (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

ich muss ausprobieren,
inputlag ist jedenfalls auch ziemlich gut,
mauszeiger zieht jedenfalls nicht verzögert hinterher

habs jetzt nochmal laufen gehabt mit alles ultra, aber 2x msaa
level war, wo man in so tunnels auf nem schneebedeckten berg, oder außen auf dem berg rumrennt, 64 leute, voll
 2x r9 290 @ 1040/1250MHz, fx 8320 @ 4.0GHz, mantle, 2x msaa

die meiste zeit wars bei konstanten 60fps, 
vor allem am anfang gabs paar drops auf ca35fps, 
schien mir aber besser zu werden nach ner minute
glaube auch eher, dass das an dem fx liegt,

ich mach mal noch campaign, obs da stabiler ist

-> geht in fetten explosionen auch runter bis 30-35fps,
dann liegts doch wohl an den karten und der auflösung,
dennoch ne starke vorstellung, sind ja die minimum fps,
mit etwas moderateren einstellungen bekommt man die auch noch richtung 60,

ruckelig sahs aber kaum noch aus, bei 4x msaa wars krasser,
obwohls da auch meist 60fps hatte, aber da hats bei framedrops richtige sprünge gemacht


----------



## Haemi (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

Als ich overdrive auf der höchsten einstellung hatte war korona echt extrem. aber auf mittel seh ich nix mehr. wenn mans komplett runterdreht dürfte es wohl nicht mehr wahrnehmbar sein.


----------



## BertB (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

meinst du damit "reaktionszeit" ? (im englischen menü heißts "response time")

damit hab ich eben rumprobiert, scheint echt besser mit weniger

der phillips sieht auch super aus,
hat auf jeden fall den besseren fuß
dieser hier ist nicht höhenverstellbar, nur winkel (ist das tilt?)


----------



## Haemi (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

ja, dass ist die Overdrive Funktion. Bei der niedrigsten Einstellung sieht man Schlieren, mittlere Einstellung leichtes Korona, und auf hoch ist es nicht auszuhalten.


----------



## BertB (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

ja, kann ich so bestätigen,
mit mittel isses ok,
hatte erst auf "schnellste" stehen


----------



## Haemi (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

Und ja der Fuss ist echt nicht der beste. Würde den Monitor noch gerne etwas nach vorn neigen (jep nennt sich tilt.), geht aber nicht mehr. Aber dafür sieht er echt nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## BertB (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

man kann nicht alles fordern,
ist jedenfalls der erste/einer der ersten mit 60Hz und nem fairen preis, für den man vor paar monaten nur wqhd bekommen hätte (dann allerdings mit nem ips panel)
soweit ich bisher ausprobiert hab, bin ich jedenfalls sehr zufrieden 

hab lange de samsung S27A850D überlegt, aber der kostet etwa das gleiche

löcher für vesa mount wär auch noch nett gewesen, habe nämlich nen selber gebauten fuß,
naja, dann eben nicht


----------



## Dre (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

Blöde Frage: Braucht man eigentlich wirklich Anti Aliasing, wenn man eh einen Monitor mit relativ hoher Pixeldichte wie eben nem 28" @ 4k betreibt?


----------



## BertB (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

ich kann noch nicht sagen, muss mehr testen

eins ist mir noch aufgefallen,
manche menüs gehen nicht richtig,
ich muss zum teilschräg links über den button zielen, damit ich ihn treff,
grad beim ersten einstellen der auflösung im game,
bei battlefield, nachdems eingestellt ist,
aber nicht in allen menüs,
komisch


----------



## Haemi (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*



Dre schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: Braucht man eigentlich wirklich Anti Aliasing, wenn man eh einen Monitor mit relativ hoher Pixeldichte wie eben nem 28" @ 4k betreibt?


 
sogut wie nicht. 2xMSAA reicht eigentlich schon bei 28" und 4k. Hab Skyrim so gespielt, die einzige Stelle wo mir Treppchen aufgefallen sind war an vergitterten(schwarze Gitter) Fenstern mit Himmel(bewölkt, weiß) dahinter.


----------



## Nowo21 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

Bin mir momentan am Überlegen ob ich mir den Monitor zum BF4 spielen  kaufe!
Stelle mir nur die Frage ob es überhaupt Sinn macht mit einer Sapphire Tri-X R9 290 OC den Monitor zu betreiben?


----------



## BertB (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

eine könnt schon knapp werden,
ich probiers mal aus
also maximum und 2x msaa ist an der grenze, gibt drops bei explosionen auf 30-35 fps
mit 2 karten

schwer zu sagen, wie weit man mit einer runter muss

der menu bug, wo man weit neben den button zielen muss, ist in vielen games,
meist aber nur, bis man die auflösung eingestellt hat,
bei bf4 isses umgekehrt,
manche menüs stimmen nicht mehr, sobald die auflösung drin ist

diablo 3 läuft ganz komisch,
wenn man die maus schnell hin und her bewegt, stock das bild,
wenn man kontinuierlich schnell bewegt, bleibt es richtig stehen,
-> unspielbar
war bisher das einzige game
hoffentlich kommt ein patch, wenns mal verbreiteter ist
der bug tritt allerdings auch auf, wenn man auf full hd runterstellt,
schon komisch

fallout3 und skyrim laufen sehr gut,
fallout3 new vegas (das nadere hab ich noch nicht probiert) mit maximum settings, außer halt nur 2x msaa (vielleicht geht noch mehr, habs nicht probiert

skyrim muss ich nochmal probieren, 
maximum, 2x msaa + fxaa und 16xAF statt 8xAF hat geruckelt, wenn auch in maßen


----------



## Haemi (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

Skyrim mit 2xmsaa, 16xaf, hd texturen pack, ohne ao, ohne fxaa und ansonsten auf max, läuft auf einer gtx660, abgesehen von laderucklern(beim wechsel von einem ort zum nächsten), flüssig.


----------



## BertB (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

vielleicht liegts dann am fx 8350,
oder an crossfire,
war ein problem, als skyrim neu war, 
weiß nicht, mittlerweile sollte es gepatcht sein


----------



## myLoooo (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

Ist halt geil der 4K aber TN Panel :S


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*



Nowo21 schrieb:


> Bin mir momentan am Überlegen ob ich mir den Monitor zum BF4 spielen  kaufe!
> Stelle mir nur die Frage ob es überhaupt Sinn macht mit einer Sapphire Tri-X R9 290 OC den Monitor zu betreiben?


 Wenn du vernünftige FPS haben willst, dann sind 2 Karten pflicht. Wenn du auf Details verzichten kannst und mit med und ohne AA spielst, dann reicht vielleicht auch 1 Karte.


----------



## BertB (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

man kann halt nicht alles haben,
für meinen geschmack sieht das bild aber top aus,
habe auch noch einen ips monitor, find ich jetzt nicht umwerfend besser, hatte mir mehr von ips versprochen

ist der lg 29ea93,
nix gegen den, ist super, aber warum jetzt ips überlegen sei, seh ich einfach nicht


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

Ich nutze auch schon immer TN und finde auch das IPS kein must have ist. Grade schnelle Shooter spiel ich auf jeden Fall lieber auf nem TN. Und 4k mit IPS + kleines Inputlag + geringe Reaktionszeit ist noch ein wenig teuer.


----------



## BertB (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

hier mal nochmal ein kleiner benchscore
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...es-6417-picture738792-4kvalley-650punkte.html

und zum vergleich: r9 270x full hd
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...es-6417-picture738793-fhd-r9-270x-heaven.html

@ TheBadFrag
was ist eigentlich das stofftier?
neunauge? muschel?


----------



## myLoooo (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

Man kann ein klaren Unterschied zwischen IPS und TN Panel erkennen. Das mit den Shootern ist klar - aber wenigen spielen hier Competition. Und den 144Hz habe ich mir angeschaut und war enttäuscht.
Habe mich deshalb für ein S-IPS von Samsung (Korea Display) entschieden - da ich kaum Shooter spiele.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*



BertB schrieb:


> @ TheBadFrag
> was ist eigentlich das stofftier?
> neunauge? muschel?


 Das ist ein Turbolader!  Erkennt man das nicht?

StreetFX Motorsport and Graphics – *Small TURBO TIMMY* Plush cushion novelty tim toy! Perfect gift for car boy & girl [240mm]


----------



## BertB (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

ah, 
ok, klar
das loch in der mitte sieht aus, wie so ein saugmaul mit zähnen, http://www.angeln-24.de/pictures/newsbilder/fdj2012-neunauge-maul.jpg
die "gehäuseform" passt aber gut zu turbo


----------



## JoM79 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*



myLoooo schrieb:


> Man kann ein klaren Unterschied zwischen IPS und TN Panel erkennen. Das mit den Shootern ist klar - aber wenigen spielen hier Competition. Und den 144Hz habe ich mir angeschaut und war enttäuscht.
> Habe mich deshalb für ein S-IPS von Samsung (Korea Display) entschieden - da ich kaum Shooter spiele.


 
Ich finde bei nem 60Hz TN ist das Bild garnicht mal so schlimm.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das ist ein Turbolader!  Erkennt man das nicht?
> 
> StreetFX Motorsport and Graphics – *Small TURBO TIMMY* Plush cushion novelty tim toy! Perfect gift for car boy & girl [240mm]


 
Naja, ein bisschen schon.
Aber nen richtiger Lader sieht doch ein wenig anders aus


----------



## wollekassel (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

Vielen Dank BertB für Deine Ausführungen - echt klasse. Ich liebäugel mit dem Samsung. Tolle wäre es, wenn Du nur eine Grafikkarte ohne MSAA und mit Mid-Einstellung auf BF4 im Multiplayer testen könntest - und hier Deine Erfahrungen posten könntest - Cheers!


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

Nen kleiner Watch_Dogs Test wär auch nicht übel, sofern du das Spiel installiert hast.  Kann kaum warten bis es den Philips zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Naennon (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 550€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB*

BertB siehe PN


----------



## Ryle (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 550€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB*

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, wenn man mangels Leistung bei anspruchsvollen Spielen 1080p auf UHD skaliert wenn kein oder geringes AA genutzt wird? Theoretisch sollte das Bild doch noch viel auffälliger flimmern oder hab ich da irgendwo nen Denkfehler.


----------



## Haemi (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 550€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB*

Man kann sagen: 1080p ohne AA auf 4k Monitor = 1080p ohne AA auf 1080p Monitor.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 550€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB*



Ryle schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, wenn man mangels Leistung bei anspruchsvollen Spielen 1080p auf UHD skaliert wenn kein oder geringes AA genutzt wird? Theoretisch sollte das Bild doch noch viel auffälliger flimmern oder hab ich da irgendwo nen Denkfehler.


 Sollte genau gleich aussehen. Aus einem Pixel werden ja nur 4 Pixel. Durch die höhere Pixeldichte sieht das Bild eventuell schärfer aus.


----------



## Haemi (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 550€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB*

Hat jemand von euch schon mal Portal2 oder Left4Dead2 getestet? 
Ich kriege in den Spielen bei 4k immer ein schwarzes Bild oder der Bildschirm fängt an zu blinken und ich seh den Desktophintergrund.


----------



## RayasVati (30. Mai 2014)

So hab ihn mir mal bestellt...gucken was das Ding kann


----------



## Jor-El (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 550€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB*

Ich dagegen hab mich für den Asus PB287Q entschieden, dank PCGH-Vid.
Der Input-Lag wäre mir beim Samsung einfach zu hoch.


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 550€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB*

Wie kommt ihr an die Monitore?  Bei mir ist weder der Samsung, Asus oder Philips verfügbar!


----------



## RayasVati (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 550€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr an die Monitore?  Bei mir ist weder der Samsung, Asus oder Philips verfügbar!


 
bei MeinPaket.de oder wie das heißt ist er verfügbar. Sogar mit 52€ Rabat.


----------



## BertB (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 550€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB*

je nach game spürt mans schon etwas inputlag,
aber sehr wenig

ich hab im media markt direkt den aussteller mitgenommen,
da wusst ich, dass er keine pixelfehler hat,
preis war ok, 599€

jetzt haben die aber keinen mehr


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 550€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB*

Naja mal schaun ob ich an nen Philips oder Asus irgendwie rankomme. Der Samsung hat leider PWM Hindergrundbeleuchtung, daher für mich nicht geeignet. Bei Hardwareversand steht 03.06. als nächster Termin. Mal schaun, ob der wirklich verfügbar wird. Einfach so bestellen und warten mache ich nicht.


----------



## Jor-El (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 550-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Ich kann den Asus nächste Woche bei Atelco abholen. Bei mir gab es immerhin eine 40€ Rabatt-Aktion.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 550-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

War das irgendein Gutschein oder so? bzw. ist die Aktion noch am laufen?


----------



## Jor-El (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Die Aktion hatte ich im letzten Newsletter drin.


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Feedback hierlassen nicht vergessen!


----------



## BertB (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

ja, lass mal hören,
bin gespannt


----------



## Jor-El (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten.
Aktuell gibt es den Asus nicht mal mehr bei Atelco. Bin ja mal gespannt ob das was wird.


----------



## bellaa (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch schonmal fps mäßig gut an.  Wieviel FPS hat BF4 Ultra ohne AA?
> 
> Ich werde mir aber warscheinlich den Philips Monitor mit dem gleichen Panel holen, weil der kein PWM hat und ich darauf sehr sensibel bin.
> 
> ...


 
hat der 60hertz?


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

Ja der hat 60 Hz über DisplayPort.

Mitlerweile bin ich aber auf den Asus umgeschwenkt, weil der ebenfalls kein PWM hat und verfügbar ist. Werde mir den Asus dann in 2 Wochen holen. Im Moment hab ich eh keine Zeit für nen neuen Monitor und vielleicht fällt der Preis ja ein wenig.


----------



## RayasVati (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Sooo....jetzt ist mein 4K da und ich hab erstmal festgestellt das ich miniDP an der Graka hab  naja egal...

Kann ich irgendwas einstellen damit die Maus nicht so schliert?


----------



## BertB (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

welchen hast du?
samsung?

reaktionszeit nur "schneller", nicht "schnellste" einstellen
ansonsten gibts ordentlich korona effekt


----------



## RayasVati (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Ja den Samsung....aber bis jetzt gibt es nichts was mich hält den zu behalten.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Kann es sein das du den nicht per Displayport angeschlossen hast? Dann geht nur 30 Hz und der Mauszeiger laggt so vor sich hin...


----------



## RayasVati (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Ich hab kein miniDP zu DP hab ich weiter oben schon geschrieben, ist aber bestellt. 

Mich haut es nicht so um....hab jetzt mal BF4 getestet und das Problem ist das Menü ist mit dem Mauszeiger nicht synchron und das Sobald ich auf Ultra stelle hab ich 0 FPS, auf Hoch hab ich knapp unter 70


----------



## BertB (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*



BertB schrieb:


> ich kann noch nicht sagen, muss mehr testen
> 
> eins ist mir noch aufgefallen,
> manche menüs gehen nicht richtig,
> ...



hatte ich schon geschrieben
mach mal 

systemsteurerung > darstellung und anpassung > anzeige 
und da dann "benutzerdefiniert 149%"
dann wird der mauszeiger ganz klein und trifft genau,
muss nochmal ausprobieren, obs in battlefield auch was bringt


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Benutzt du den Monitor mit Scaling? Wenn ich meinen 4k habe dann will ich den Platz doch nutzen und nicht alles größer haben.


----------



## BertB (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

grundeinstellung war 150%, da steht auch "standard" in klammer dahinter
ohne, das man was ändert
das gilt glaub nur für fenster und so
habe das selbst als tip bekommen, und es scheint was zu nützen

also, man hat schon sehr viel platz für alles


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Wenn dann 100%, so wie ich es jetzt auch nutze. Dann ist der Punkt auf dem "i" nur 1 Pixel, so wie es sein sollte. Sonst hab ich ja kaum mehr Platz unterm Strich. Wird bestimmt geil sein beim Videos schneiden ne 1080p 1:1 Vorschau auf dem gleichen Monitor zu haben, auf dem man auch arbeitet.


----------



## BertB (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

habs jetzt mal eingestellt,
ist aber mega winzig alles

kann man trotzdem gut lesen,
ich glaub ich lass es mal so


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Dafür hat man Plaaaaaaaaaaaaatz!  Würde dir es etwas ausmachen nen Screenshot von deinem Desktop hochzuladen? Dann kann ich mich schonmal auf 4k einstimmen.


----------



## BertB (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

da ist aber nix drauf,
verstecke alles in der taskleiste,

naja, ich machs mal anders

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ms-screenshots-6427-picture745106-sreen2.html


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

 Wieviel Desktop Symbole ich da draufpacken kann!  Mir geht immer der Platz für Symbole aus...


----------



## BertB (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

noch eins mit pcghx seite
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...eenshots-6427-picture745115-screen-pcghx.html


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Das Layout von PCGH ist eindeutig nicht für 4k geeignet!  Da müssen die aber nachbessern. Immerhin hat jetzt ja fast jeder nen 4k Monitor... Full HD war gestern.


----------



## BertB (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

ist echt was für fernseher, wo es eh keine inhalte noch nicht gibt,
und man weit weg sitzt


----------



## RayasVati (4. Juni 2014)

Ok ich werde es morgen mal einstellen. 

Und vllt noch ein tipp um zB Chrome etwas moderner aussehen zu lassen? Ich lade morgen mal ein Screenshot hoch um es besser zu erklären. 


Nacht


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Sooooooo ASUS PB287Q hab ich grade eben bestellt. Sollte morgen ankommen.  Verdammt bin Samstag Abend auf nem Geburtstag eingeladen.... ...vielleicht sollte ich den Monitor mitnehmen...


----------



## BertB (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

nice!
der ist sicher top

übrigens
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/338097-samsung-u28d590d-win7-problem-uhd.html
der samsung läuft anscheinend nur unter win8.1 auf 3840x2160

habs mit meinem zweiten setup probiert, nachdem ich diesen thread sah,
ging nur 2560x1440


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Wollte ja eigentlich den Philips holen aber da habe ich keinen Termin von einem der Händler bekommen. Jetzt ists halt Asus geworden.


----------



## BertB (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

laut pcgh print isser top,
war der testsieger in ihrem 4k review diese ausgabe

samsung war der spartip

vorteile des asus waren einstellbarer fuß und weniger input lag, aber 700€ statt 600€,
scheint in ordnung, der aufpreis


----------



## Doomsday06 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Habe den Samsung U28D590D und keine Probleme damit unter Windows 7.


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Der Samsung war bei mir außen vor als ich erfahren habe das er PWM Dimmung hat. Nochmal überarbeiten Samsung!


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

So der neue Asus ist da! Der Postbote hat mich um 7 Uhr ausm Bett geklingelt.  Monitor ist total geil im ersten Eindruck. Was total bescheuert ist das er von Werk aus DP 1.1 eingestellt hat. Man muss es erst umstellen dann bekommt man auch die vollen 60Hz. Habe auch das Problem mit der laggy Maus in Games. Manchmal ist es da manchmal nicht. Hab schon nen bischen rumprobiert. Wenn man die Maus refresh Rate von 1000Hz auf 125 Hz runterstellt springt er größere Stücke. Vielleicht braucht man ja noch ne 4k fähige Maus.
Spiele muss ich kaum runterdrehen, damit die in 4k flüssig laufen. BF4 läuft mit über 60 FPS in fast Ultra, nur Effekte auf hoch und SSAO. AA hab ich nirgends mehr an, weil man es eh fast nich mehr sieht. SLI skaliert extrem gut. Ich hab es noch nie unter 90% gesehen. 

Wow so viel Text und nur 3 Zeilen. 

...uuups Doppelpost


----------



## Panagianus (14. Juni 2014)

Besser früh als nie


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

So hab mal ein wenig wegen dem Lag bei Mausbewegungen probiert. Zum Test hab ich auch mal ne PS2 Kugelmaus drangemacht aber es laggt genauso. Entweder braucht man eine Maus mit mehr als 1000Hz oder da ist noch was mit den Treibern nicht so ganz in Ordnung. Unter Windows konnte ich noch kein laggen bei Mausbewegungen feststellen. Bei BF4 gibt es ja z.B. die Option Raw Mouse Input, bringt aber nichts.

Würd ma gern wissen wer dieses Lag noch hat.

Also es sind nicht alle Spiele betroffen. Ich teste mal ein paar durch...

**Update** Hab grade festgestellt das bei mir der Mauslag durch das Post Processing der Spiele verursacht wird! Wenn man das ausschatet, dann laufen die Games nicht nur bei weitem flüssiger, sondern es gibt auch kein Mauslag!

*Getestete Spiele:*
Crysis 3(ruckelt irgendwie komisch sobald man die Texturen aufdreht)
BF4
XRebirth(ruckelt sich total einen zurecht, ist das fast einzige Spiel, was kein SLI kann)
Watch_Dogs(läuft in 4k genauso gummibandartig wie auf dem alten Monitor)
UT99(1920x1080; 4k nicht möglich)
Left4 Dead 2
CS:S
CS:GO
DoD:S
Sol Survivor (sehr geil in 4k )
UFO: Extraterrestials Gold
Tomb Raider(4k + Ultra = 50-75 FPS; 4k+Ultra+Post Processing = unter 30FPS+Mauslag) LOL!
Resident Evil 6
Wolfenstein the New Order (muss man runterdrehen weil es nur single GPU unterstützt...und das 2014)
Command&Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars (sieht echt gut aus in 4k)
Metro Last Light
Crysis (Shaders müssen auf Medium runter sonst Mauslag, Postprocessing kann voll aufgedreht bleiben)
Far Cry 3 (hier muss auch Post FX und Terrain auf low sonst Mauslag)
Aliens Colonial Marines (läuft voll aufgedreht extrem flüssig)


Hmmm irgendwas müssen diese Settings ja gemeinsam haben, das sie laggen bei Mausbewegung verursachen.

Nächste Woche hab ich wieder Zeit, da mache ich noch nen ausführlichen 4k Test!  Die Performance ist bei weitem besser, als in den ganzen Tests. Ist quasi jedes Spiel mit meinem System auf fast vollen Settings möglich.


----------



## BertB (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

wie meinst du es genau,
klassischer maus lag, also zeitverzögert, aber flüssige bewegung, -> zieht so nach
oder ganzes bild friert ein und ruckelt/springt, wenn man die maus bewegt?


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Ne, das Bild springt wenn man die Maus bewegt. Hab grade den Post aktualisiert.


----------



## XHotSniperX (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Wie ist eigentlich der input lag beim Philips?


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Da gibts glaub ich noch keinen Test drüber...


----------



## XHotSniperX (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Und du sagtest der Samsung hat PWM Dimmung. Was hat das für Unterschiede? Flimmert dann der Bildschirm?


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Durch PWM gehen die LEDs immer an und aus in einem bestimmten Takt. Dadurch wird dem Auge weniger Helligkeit vorgetäuscht. Wenn du darauf sensibel reagierst, dann flimmert das Bild. Das sieht dann ähnlich wie ein Röhrenmonitor aus. Bis ~120Hz PWM bei geringem Tastverhältnis flimmert für mich sehr stark. Die meisten Monitore haben leider extrem niedrige PWM Frequenzen, daher kann man es sehen. Wenn man eine extrem hohe PWM Frequenz hat, dann sieht man das nicht mehr. z.B. meine selbstgebaute 3000 Lumen LED Mag hat 1000Hz PWM, da flimmert nix mehr. Das Problem dort ist das man es aber schon hört. Deswegen wird es warscheinlich nie hohe PWM Frequenzen für Monitore geben.


----------



## XHotSniperX (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Ach so ist das. Danke für die Info! Aber das heisst, dass bei voller Helligkeit gar nicht gedimmt wird und somit auch kein Flimmern oder?


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Richtig.


----------



## soth (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Hohe PWM Frequenzen bei Monitoren gibt es und das funktioniert auch ganz ohne störende Geräusche.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Wie hoch denn?


----------



## BertB (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ne, das Bild springt wenn man die Maus bewegt. Hab grade den Post aktualisiert.


ah, du hast das springen bei mausbewegung also auch,

hatte den post gar nicht mehr gesehen,

 da du nen anderen monitor hast, hab ich dann ja hoffnung, dass es an treibern liegt, und dass patches kommen, sobald 4k mal verbreiteter ist


----------



## soth (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Die höchste Frequenz die ich bisher gesehen habe waren 50 kHz.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Ja das kann man dann ja nicht mehr hören.  Bei welchem Monitor war das denn? Die müssen da ja ganzschön was in Sachen Schirmung unternommen haben, um unter die Grenzwerte zu kommen.


----------



## soth (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Der Asus PB248Q hat 9,4 kHz, der Eizo CX/CG246 und FG2421 haben 18 kHz, der NEC PA272W 44,1 kHz und der mit den 50 kHz war der NEC PA302-W.
Das sind die Monitore mit hohen Schaltfrequenzen, die mir spontan einfallen.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Wenn der Monitor in der Frequenz der PWM Steuerung fiepen/brummen würde, dann müssten Monitore mit 120Hz PWM unerträglich sein.
Das Fiepen kommt höchstens von der Ansteuerung und der schlechten Verarbeitung derselbigen.
Ebenso kann das eventuell vorhandene interne Netzteil fiepen.

Ne hohe Schaltfrequent hanem auch der Asus PA249 und PA279.


----------



## soth (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

... und der Asus VS24AHL. Ansonsten beispielsweise noch Dell U3014, Dell U2413, BenQ PG2401PT, Viewsonic VP2772.


----------



## TheBadFrag (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Wenn der Monitor in der Frequenz der PWM Steuerung  fiepen/brummen würde, dann müssten Monitore mit 120Hz PWM unerträglich  sein.
> Das Fiepen kommt höchstens von der Ansteuerung und der schlechten Verarbeitung derselbigen.
> Ebenso kann das eventuell vorhandene interne Netzteil fiepen.
> 
> Ne hohe Schaltfrequent hanem auch der Asus PA249 und PA279.


 120Hz ist ein bass Ton, den man warscheinlich nur hören würde wenn man das Ohr auf die LED legt. Höhere Töne brauchen wesendlich weniger Leistung für höhere Lautstärke. Deswegen kann eine PWM angesteuerte LED schon genug Schallwellen erzeugen, das es hörbar wird.


----------



## soth (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Wenn das einigermaßen ordentlich gelöst ist, ist bei PWM Ansteuerung nix zu hören.


----------



## XHotSniperX (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Damit wir alle 3 Monitore im Threadtitel mal vertreten können, habe ich den Philips gekauft. Sollte Donnerstag kommen. Ich kann dann meine Eindrücke hier schreiben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Top!  Wo hast du den denn bestellt? Bis jetzt hab ich noch keinen Shop gesehen, der den auf Lager hatte.


----------



## BertB (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

find ich auch gut


----------



## XHotSniperX (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Ich wohne in Basel (Schweiz) und habe den bei www.digitec.ch bestellt. Die haben den lagernd hehe 

Ich hab ihn heute auch bekommen und angeschlossen usw.. alles gut. Aber ich kann leider nur 30 Hz wählen. Wenn ich 60 wähle, dann springt die Auflösung auf 1080i zurück. Ich habe den Monitor per Display Port an meine Grafikkarte angeschlossen. Das Kabel war im Paket drin.

Mein PC:

Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe
Intel i7 3770k
AMD Radeon R9 290X
8 GB G.Skill DDR3 RAM
SSD, HDD....
Windows 8.1 64 Bit

Catalyst 14.6 RC2 (neuester Treiber)

Im Catalyst Center wird der Monitor auch erkannt aber eben es geht irgendwie nicht. Und in Windows kann ich nur 30 Hz einstellen. Die Philips Treiber CD habe ich bereits installiert und neugestartet. Hat nichts gebracht. :/

*Edit:*

Ich musste in den Monitoreinstellungen Display Port 1.2 wählen (war auf 1.1 eingestellt). Jetzt kann ich in Windows auch die 60 Hz wählen  Juhui

*Edit 2:*

 Wie ich leider feststellen musste, scheint der Bildschirm Fehler zu haben. Hin und wieder kommt es zu einem flackern (kommt nicht so oft vor) und zwei mal hat es sogar richtig laut geknackst. Vielleicht waren das auch die integrierten Lautsprecher. Das könnte von mir aus alles wegen irgendwelchen Softwareproblemen oder sonst was sein aber der folgende Fehler ist ganz bestimmt kein Softwarefehler: Unten links beim Windows Startknopf, flackert die unterste Pixelreihe. Wenn ich mit der Maus hingehe spinnen die Pixel dort noch mehr. Sonst wenig bis gar nicht. Das ist klar ein Fehler oder? Auch in einem Game konnte ich sehen, wie die unterste Pixelreihe zum Teil spinnt. Geht sogar bis rechts in die Mitte. Ich zeig euch am besten ein Video. Muss es kurz machen


----------



## Agares89 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*



XHotSniperX schrieb:


> *Edit 2:*
> 
> Wie ich leider feststellen musste, scheint der Bildschirm Fehler zu haben. Hin und wieder kommt es zu einem flackern (kommt nicht so oft vor) und zwei mal hat es sogar richtig laut geknackst. Vielleicht waren das auch die integrierten Lautsprecher. Das könnte von mir aus alles wegen irgendwelchen Softwareproblemen oder sonst was sein aber der folgende Fehler ist ganz bestimmt kein Softwarefehler: Unten links beim Windows Startknopf, flackert die unterste Pixelreihe. Wenn ich mit der Maus hingehe spinnen die Pixel dort noch mehr. Sonst wenig bis gar nicht. Das ist klar ein Fehler oder? Auch in einem Game konnte ich sehen, wie die unterste Pixelreihe zum Teil spinnt. Geht sogar bis rechts in die Mitte. Ich zeig euch am besten ein Video. Muss es kurz machen



Hallo,

Ich habe den ASUS PB287Q noch bei mir herumstehen, der hinsichtlich des Panels und der Elektronik höchstwahrscheinlich identisch zu dem Philips ist. Betrübt mich zu hören, dass dein Gerät auch Probleme macht. Das Knacken kommt überlicherweise aus den Lautsprechern - die solltest du daher abstellen. Es steht wohl in Verbindung mit den Bildfehlern die wiederum durch die Übertragung mittels Display-Port zu Stande kommen. Das Problem tritt momentan sehr häufig bei den neuen 28" 4K Displays auf und es gibt wohl noch keine befriedigende Lösung dafür. Kürzere Display-Port Kabel sollen helfen, in der Regel läuft es mit NVidia-Karten auch besser als mit AMD, aber das ist kein Garant für volle Funktion. In meinem Fall konnte ich z.B. nur mit der Intel HD Grafik ein stabiles Bild bei 4K und 60 Hz herstellen, hatte aber auch schwere Probleme mit HDMI, weshalb der Monitor umgetauscht wird. In deinem Fall wäre ich mir nicht sicher ob es ein Hardware- oder Software-Problem ist. Ich glaube darüber brütet momentan selbst ASUS noch (siehe dazu hier). Hoffe du findest eine Lösungs für das Problem.


----------



## XHotSniperX (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Danke für deine Mitteilung Agares89. Ich habe den Bildschirm mit Display Port Kabel angeschlossen, ist so ein dickes normal langes Kabel, das dabei war. Habe vorhin gerade mit Philips Support telefoniert und der nette Kerl dort hat dann versucht zu helfen. Er bat mich andere Kabel zu testen, also auch HDMI usw... Wenn der Fehler dann immer noch da ist, dann sollte ich ein Video schicken mit dem Fehler.
Ich habe den Monitor jetzt mit HDMI angeschlossen (native Auflösung @30 Hz natürlich) und tatsächlich gibt es keine Probleme so. Die Pixel sind also gar nicht kaputt. Es liegt, wie Agares89 bereits sagte, möglicherweise am Display Port Kabel, dass man den Monitor also damit gar nicht stabil @ 60 Hz betreiben kann. Ich hoffe aber, dass der Monitor die 60 Hz eigentlich packen kann mit DP Kabel.

Ach ja hier ist das Video mit dem Fehler beim Display Port Kabel:
https://onedrive.live.com/redir?resid=83E3C39A202A5EB6!21326&authkey=!AIWyfK9PJtuaLfg&ithint=video%2c.mp4

 Edit:

 Mit welchem Display Port Kabel funktioniert es? Weisst du das? Die anderen im overclock.net Forum scheinen ja, eins gefunden zu haben.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Hmm sieht wirklich nach fehlerhafter Übertragung aus. Ist vielleicht Staub in dem Displayport Anschluss der Graka? Mal ordendlich reingepustet?


----------



## BertB (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

windows 7 ?

kann auch probleme machen, wie man liest,
meiner (samsung) geht mit win 7 und 770sli ebenfalls nicht,

win 8.1 und 290cf geht


----------



## XHotSniperX (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Meinst du mich? Hab doch geschrieben, dass ich Windows 8.1 habe  Am Staub liegt es leider nicht. Es liegt höchstwahrscheinlich, wie bei vielen anderen, an der AMD Grafikkarte. Weiss nicht, ob da ein anderes Kabel hilft oder AMD's Treiberupdate es lösen kann. Mal schauen.
 Mein Kabel ist das hier: Bizlink E164571-KS. Ob das DisplayPort 1.2 ist weiss ich gar nicht.


----------



## TheBadFrag (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Vielleicht sind die Karten ab Werk kaputt... Bis jetzt hat es nur noch keiner gemerkt, weil es keine UHD Monitore gab.

Ich glaube nicht das die reihenweise kaputte Monitore durch die Bank bei allen Herstellern ausliefern.


----------



## BertB (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

ah, ok,
hab ich wohl übersehen


----------



## XHotSniperX (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Haha ja kann natürlich sein, dass die AMD Karten alle ab Werk kaputt sind. Aber das wäre wirklich traurig für AMD, denn die MÜSSEN 4K kennen und testen. Schliesslich werben sie damit auch noch unverschämt. xD

Hab trotz des Flickerns am unteren linken Ende des Bildschirms (in Spielen sieht man fast nichts davon), ne Runde GRID gezockt in 4k und max Details. Klappt sonst wunderbar und die Qualität des Monitors ist super. Wirklich schöne Farben, gute Reaktion und einfach extrem scharf! Bei BF4 ist bei mir das Menü auch nicht mehr bedienbar mit der Maus (alles verschoben). 4k ist noch nicht optimal unterstützt in alten Spielen. Aber in neuen bestimmt viel besser. Freue mich schon.

Ich werde aber ab morgen mal richtig Spiele testen und so weiter und dann schreib ich hier.

*Edit*:

Hier mal ein neues Video, leider habe ich im Video vergessen die SmartImage "Spiele" Einstellung des Monitors einzustellen. Dann werden andere Einstellungen genommen und es sieht besser aus. Aber egal. SmartResponse ist auf "Schneller" eingestellt. Es gibt auch "Schnellste" oder so.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UuyB77rP9Hs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nowo21 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Hast du dir mal Catalyst 14.4 draufgemacht? Hatte unter 14,6 RC2 ein Flackern unter Wn8.1, bin wieder auf 14.4 zurück gewechselt!


----------



## XHotSniperX (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 540-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*



Nowo21 schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal Catalyst 14.4 draufgemacht? Hatte unter 14,6 RC2 ein Flackern unter Wn8.1, bin wieder auf 14.4 zurück gewechselt!



Nein hab ich noch nicht. Probiere ich vielleicht mal aus.

Hey aber es gibt gute Nachrichten, zumindest Hoffnung auf nen Fix. AMD hat auf meinen Tweet geantwortet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 530-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Da fragt ich mich doch nur: Hat AMD noch keine 4k Bildschirme? Ist ja jetzt nicht so das es Einzelfälle sind...


----------



## XHotSniperX (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 530-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Hmm ich weiss auch nicht so recht. AMD hat mir gesagt, sie wüssten schon vom AOC Problem. Die anderen kennen sie glaub ich auch. Jetzt hat mich AMD auf Twitter noch gefragt, welcher Monitor meiner genau ist. Ich hab ihnen mal geschrieben, dass es der Philips 288P6LJEB ist. Dann hat er gesagt, ok wir schauen auch dieses Modell an.

 Ich hoffe, das kann gefixt werden und bitte es ist kein Hardwarefehler der gesamten Grafikkartenserie.


----------



## BertB (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 530-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

bei mir gehen 60Hz,
r9 290cf

aber diverse patches wegen games wünsch ich mir auch,
kommt bestimmt alles noch,

aber sind wir denn so early adopters?
wie ich die amis kenn, haben da sicher schon viele 4k monitore auf raten gekauft,
auch als die noch teurer waren

als ich mal dort war, hatten die auch wahnsinnig riesige fernseher, als es hier noch nicht so verbreitet war,
55" in 2002 und so

und die japaner auch,
bei denen gibts sogar fernsehen in 4k,
also halt inhalte, ausstrahlung in 4k (bei uns nicht mal full hd...)
da werden die technikverrückten japaner das am pc doch auch schnell haben wollen


----------



## underground10 (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*

Sorry Leute falscher Tread ^^ 2 Tabs offen


----------



## Klarostorix (1. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 530-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Der Philips ist bei Media Markt für 499 im Prospekt.


----------



## Agares89 (1. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 530-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Schönes Angebot! Ein zweiter 4K Monitore hätte sicher auch etwas, vermisse irgendwie meinen zweiten Monitor. Aber lohnt sich in Ermangelung mehrerer Display-Port Ausgänge wohl nicht.


----------



## BertB (1. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 530-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

kannst doch nen anderen mit kleinerer auflösung daneben stellen,
hab ich auch, für videos, tools etc


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 530-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Wenn man einmal 4k hat will man sich doch nicht nen kleinen daneben stellen.  Da guckt man dann ja kaum drauf.


----------



## Agares89 (2. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 530-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Wenn man einmal 4k hat will man sich doch nicht nen kleinen daneben stellen.  Da guckt man dann ja kaum drauf.


 
War auch meine Erfahrung. Ich habe am Anfang meinen alten 24-Zöller daneben gestellt, aber durch die DPI-Anpassung (125%) ist dort alles unglaublich groß und ich finde es schwierig mit dem starken Versatz zu arbeiten. Wobei einmal UHD auch vollkommen ausreicht.


----------



## Klarostorix (2. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 530-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

War heute im örtlichen Media Markt und wollte mir den Philips mal ansehen. Aufgebaut war er auch und ein Mitarbeiter hat mir den angeschlossenen Rechner (so eine kleine ITX-Box von Asus) freundlicherweise entsperrt. Wollte mir dann gleich ein Video aus YouTube (ich weiß, ist keine optimale Quelle) ansehen. Dabei ist mir im Browser sofort die etwas grieselige Schrift aufgefallen. Bin in die Einstellungen gegangen, da war Full-HD eingestellt. Konnte man auch nicht höher einstellen komischerweise. Habe den Mitarbeiter dann freundlich darauf hingewiesen. Nachdem er mir dann in der folgenden Diskussion weismachen wollte, dass man 60Hz auch über HDMI darstellen könnte, wenn man ein "hochwertiges Kabel" verwendet, bin ich gegangen. In der vorigen halben Stunde haben es 2 Mitarbeiter nicht geschafft, mir ein 4K-Bild auf den Philips zu liefern, obwohl der gerade dick im Prospekt beworben wird.


----------



## Azzryal (2. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 530-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Hallo Leute, ich überlege im Moment mir einen neuen Monitor zuzulegen, und ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig 

Wie deutlich ist der Unterschied zwischen UHD und 1440p. Habe schon im Netz gesucht, aber nichts gescheites gefunden,
also hab ich mir gedacht wäre es das beste Leute zu fragen, die damit vielleicht schon Erfahrung gemacht haben.

Grüße


----------



## BertB (2. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 530-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

ich halte ehrlich gesagt wqhd derzeit noch für das rundere gesamtpaket
wäre der 4k mein einziger monitor, am einzigen setup,
dann müsste ich leider extrem angenervt rumflamen, gegen das ding,
viele spiele laufen nicht, oder mit dramatischen bugs,
zum glück habe ich noch ein zweites, ebenfalls sehr ordentliches setup 
mit einem sehr schönen 21:9 monitor, was auch manchmal probleme macht, allerdings viel seltener und weniger gravierend,
auf einem pc gehts daher immer,
games, die beide setups nicht mögen, hab ich noch keine erlebt

die performance auf 4k ist auch bedenklich, zwei dicke karten sollte man haben, mit mindestens 3GB (jeweils), wenn man ernsthaft halbwegs neue spiele zocken will,
wenns denn läuft ists aber schon brauchbar,
die performance mit 2 290ern ist etwa so, wie eine 270x auf full hd

wqhd hatte ich selbst nie, sieht aber allemal sehr gut aus,
leider kosten die wqhd monitore fast so viel, wie die günstigsten 4k dinger,
deswegen habe ich auch dann zu so einem gegriffen,
die wqhd für ~500€ haben allerdings auch IPS panels, daher der preis,
wobei ich nicht sagen könnte, dass mein 21:9 IPS LG 21ea93 bessere farben et.c hätte, als der 4k TN samsung u28d590p

ich gehe davon aus, dass noch diverse bug-fixes/patches kommen werden,
werde den monitor wohl auch länger behalten, als meine derzeitigen grafikkarten,
von daher bin ich eher gechillt, wegen der probleme
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...lips-288p6ljeb-asus-pb287q-3.html#post6419591
weiter vorne hab ich im einzelnen beschrieben, was wie nicht läuft
andere monitore an anderen PCs können sich anders verhalten


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 530-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*



Azzryal schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich überlege im Moment mir einen neuen Monitor zuzulegen, und ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig
> 
> Wie deutlich ist der Unterschied zwischen UHD und 1440p. Habe schon im Netz gesucht, aber nichts gescheites gefunden,
> also hab ich mir gedacht wäre es das beste Leute zu fragen, die damit vielleicht schon Erfahrung gemacht haben.
> ...


 Ich würde nichts anderes mehr wollen als einen 4k Monitor.  Bis auf ein paar kleine Macken läuft es bei mir absolut rund, kann mich nicht beklagen. Man muss einfach 4k mal gesehen haben, um es zu verstehen. Ist quasi eine neue Generation Monitor.  Nen 4k TV habe ich mitlerweile auch. Solange man eine 780TI oder höher hat, kann man aus meiner Sicht bedenkenlos zugreifen.


----------



## Azzryal (2. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 530-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Danke, hast mir echt super weiter geholfen 

Weisst du, ob schon irgendwo gemunkelt wird, wann neue 4K Monitore erscheinen, bzw. Spiele dafür optimiert werden, damit diese Probleme nicht mehr auftreten?
Würdest du also eher zu einem 21:9 1440p statt zu einem 16:9 1440p greifen?
Ich meine klar, das Seitenverhältnis ist schon toll, aber 120hz und G-Sync sind auch nicht übel 
Gerade das 21:9 Seitenverhältnis dient ja vorallem der Vortäuschung einer Rundumsicht,
hier könnte mit Oculus Rift allerdings ein Ablöser gefunden sein.

Aber wenn es mit 4K noch so deutliche Probleme gibt, werde ich denke mit diesem Projekt noch so 1-2 Jahre warten 

@TheBadFrag
Lese dein Kommentar erst jetzt.
Ja, meine GraKas packen das wahrscheinlich nicht, aber dann muss man halt aufrüsten 
Sowas wie du schreibst habe ich mir von dieser Auflösung auch erhofft


----------



## TheBadFrag (2. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 530-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Spiele laufen bis auf Retro Games und ein paar Ausnahmen alle in 4k. Kannst ja mal in den Link in meiner Sig gucken, da hab ich einen paar Spiele getestet.

...was hast du denn für Grakas?


----------



## BertB (2. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 530-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

bad frag hat nvidias drin,
kann gut sein, dass es mit denen besser läuft,

habe meinen 770sli pc auch probiert, aber es ging nur 2560x1440,
kann wohl an win 7 gelegen haben,
aber andere leute schreiben, win 7 kein problem,
kombination von hardware scheint viel auszumachen,
legt sich bestimmt alles,
ich muss die tage mal nochmal probieren,

vielleicht lags auch am kabel,
habe glaub ein anderes benutzt als sonst,
kam mir erst später

meine 770er haben aber auch nur 2GB, bad frag hat 2x 660 ti mit je 3GB,
bei der auflösung werden die vermutlich, je nach game, tatsächlich überlegen sein


----------



## Azzryal (2. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 530-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Ich habe im Moment 2 GTX 680, allerdings nur mit 2GB,
dürfte denke ich zu wenig sein ...

Ich durchstöbere mal den Link in deiner Sig badfrag 

BertB, hört sich nicht so gut an für mich 
Auch nur 2 GB und Win 7 

Vielleicht bestell ich mir so ein Teil mal, um zu testen obs funktioniert,
wäre mir aber lieber zu wissen auf was ich mich da einlasse.
Denn wenn es nicht geht, werde ich wohl auf die neuen Grafikkarten warten,
und vielleicht sind bis dahin ja auch wieder neue Monitore raus ...


----------



## BertB (2. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 530-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

also 2560x1080 mit downsampling von 3200x1350 = 4,32mio pixel
läuft super mit 770sli

680sli ist quasi identisch, bis auf etwas höheren ram takt

3440x1440 = 4,95mio pixel
sollte ebenfalls sehr gut laufen, nur 14,7% mehr
die monitore sind halt verrückt teuer,
mittlerweile gibts aber schon 2, von 2 marken
LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 30", Format: 21:9, Auflösung: ab 3440x1440 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
preise sollten fallen,
würde meinen 2560x1080er auch gerne ersetzen, vielleicht nach weihnachten 

sind halt schon teuer,
weniger pixel für mehr geld, als die günstigsten 4k,
dafür IPS panel
21:9 kann ich übrigens sehr empfehlen,
der effekt vom breiteren bild ist super,
probleme gibts sehr selten, 
und zur not kann man immer noch links und rechts schwarze balken in kauf nehmen,
läuft eigentlich immer

normales 16:9 wqhd läuft auf jeden fall super mit sli680ern
2560x1440 = 3,6864mio pixel
= 3/4 von 3440x1440


----------



## Azzryal (2. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 530-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Ja, die beiden hatte ich auch schon Blick.
Wie würden die Karten denn mit einem 4K klar kommen?
Muss ja nicht auf maximalen Einstellungen laufen


----------



## BertB (2. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 530-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

als ichs probiert hab, gings gar nicht,
kann aber am kabel gelegen haben

mit 5900x1080 = 3x full hd = 6,37mio pixel fings an knapp zu werden, für Anti Aliasing
4k = 3840x2160 = 8,3mio pixel, also schon noch mal ~1/3 mehr

schätze dass es echt knapp ist

andererseits hatte ich bis vor nem jahr noch 3x hd6870 mit je nur 1GB auf 5900x1080 am laufen,
war eigentlich schon in ordnung,
je nach game auch echt gut,
was spielste denn?
mmorpgs sind meist ziemlich probremlos z.B.


----------



## Azzryal (2. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 530-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

So das übliche BF3/4, Elder Scrolls Reihe und jedes Strategiespiel was ich in die Finger bekomme.

Leider findet man in dieser Auflösung kaum brauchbare Benchmarks, zum mindest keine die ich gebrauchen kann ...
Ich hab mal versucht in 5900x1200 (7,08 mio Pixel) gespielt.
Das ging in BF3 auf maximalen Einstellungen ziemlich gut. Hat ab und an mal etwas rumgemuckt,
aber insgesamt doch recht passabel.

Wenn man jetzt auf Anti Aliasing verzichtet, und vielleicht noch was runterdreht, könnte es vielleicht funktionieren.

Wahrscheinlich muss ich mir so ein Ding einfach mal bestellen, oder mit meinem PC in den nächsten Saturn maschieren, und fragen ob ich mal testen darf


----------



## BertB (2. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 530-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

laufen wirds auf jeden fall, (obwohl, bei mir gings auf anhieb jedenfalls nicht...)
grafikupgrade scheint ja auch für dich in frage zu kommen,
maxwell und pirate islands sollen ja auch im herbst/kurz vor weihnachten kommen,
ausprobieren wäre gut

oder halt wqhd/ultra wide wqhd
gibt auch noch diesen neuen asus mit wqhd, 144Hz und GSYNC,
der ist auch ein echter herzensbrecher, nur halt auch sauteuer
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...it-g-sync-im-test-das-perfekte-gamer-lcd.html


----------



## Azzryal (2. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 530-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Ja, den hab ich auch auf der Pfanne, aber ich weiß nicht obs das Geld wirklich wert ist, bzw ob ich die Vorteile überhaupt merke 
Ich hab für sowas normalerweise kein Auge, ob 60hz oder 120hz ist mir eigentlich egal, von einem Input lag hab ich auch noch nie was gemerkt,
und Anti Aliasing musste mir erstmal jemand zeigen, was das ist 

Also mit diesen Details hab ichs nicht so, den Textur bzw. Auflösungsunterschied merk ich aber schon,
so verstrahlt bin ich dann doch nicht ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 530-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*



Azzryal schrieb:


> Ja, die beiden hatte ich auch schon Blick.
> Wie würden die Karten denn mit einem 4K klar kommen?
> Muss ja nicht auf maximalen Einstellungen laufen


 2x680er sollten mit 4k klar kommen, wenn du auf ein paar Sachen verzichten kannst. Es sind aber eher die 2GB VRAM daran schuld und nicht die Rechenleistung. Wenn du aber nicht unbedingt immer Ultra haben willst, dann sollte das gehen!


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (3. August 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 2x680er sollten mit 4k klar kommen, wenn du auf ein paar Sachen verzichten kannst. Es sind aber eher die 2GB VRAM daran schuld und nicht die Rechenleistung. Wenn du aber nicht unbedingt immer Ultra haben willst, dann sollte das gehen!


  Sry aber das ist Quatsch! 2 680 reichen bei aktuellen Games nicht für Ultra Details. Hatte selbst 2, konnte bei 1Mio Pixel weniger als 4K Bf4 gerade mal auf Mittel mit starken FPS-Drops dank den 2Gb Vram spielen, also wird 4K nicht besser laufen! Und die 2Gb limitieren selbst bei WQHD. Ich würde fast behaupten in 4K wäre sogar eine R9 290 besser dabei als 2 680er.


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Ich hab auch nicht geschrieben das 2 680er für ultra reichen.


----------



## Azzryal (3. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Ich habe ein amerikanisches Forum gefunden, wo jemand von einer GTX 690 berichtet, die man denke ich gut mit 2 680 vergleichen kann.
Laut ihm kann man alles bequem, auch auf maximalen Einstellungen, spielen, solange man auf Anti Aliasing verzichtet.
Ob es nun wirklich maximale Einstellungen sein werden sei mal dahin gestellt, aber es ist ausreichend.
Demnach bestell ich mir jetzt einen, und teste mal, habe den Asus PB287Q im Auge. Ich hoffe ich werde so begeistert sein wie du BadFrag 
Wenn alles problemlos läuft, super. Wenn nichts läuft geht er zurück, und wenn es mir zu sehr an der Grenze liegt kommen Ende des Jahres 2 880 

Was meint ihr könnte ich da noch durch übertakten rausholen?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (3. August 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nicht geschrieben das 2 680er für ultra reichen.



Schau mal, Mittel ist ein bisschen mehr als "ein paar Abstriche" Aber wenn die 690 gut reicht habe ich wohl was falsch gemacht


----------



## codevoid (3. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Apropos 690, nach langem hin und her habe ich mich jetzt auch für einen 4K entschieden.

Das Problem nur, ich finde keinen passenden Adapter ... 
Die meisten Mini DP Adapter, bzw. Mini DP auf DP Kabel können so eine Auflösung nicht wiedergeben.
Habe nur das hier gefunden:
http://www.amazon.de/Lindy-Premium-...ywords=display+port+adapter+mini+display+port
Da steht einfach gar nichts bei 

In den Rezensionen steht zwar, es würde gehen. Aber darauf will ich mich nicht verlassen.
Hat einer von euch da einen Tipp?


----------



## TheBadFrag (3. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Lag bei der Grafikkarte kein Adapter bei? Wenn du dich nicht auf die Rezensionen verlassen willst, dann frag doch direkt beim Hersteller an, ob dieses Kabel die Auflösung kann.



Azzryal schrieb:


> Was meint ihr könnte ich da noch durch übertakten rausholen?


 Das wird nicht wirklich was bringen.  Mehr RAM Chips auf die Grafikkarte löten aber schon. Leider kann man das nicht so einfach.


----------



## codevoid (3. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Nein, nur ein DVI auf HDMI Adapter.

Ja, kann ich machen. Ich befürchte aber, dass ich frühestens morgen oder übermorgen Antwort bekommen werde.
Da ich sehr ungeduldig bin, und gern bestellen will, kannst du dir denken wie ich dazu stehe 
Wollte deswegen erstmal hier nachfragen.

//EDIT: Herstellerwebsite sei dank hab ichs jetzt rausgefunden, und es passt.


----------



## Brainorg (5. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Habe jetzt auch den ASUS PB287Q und bin sehr zufrieden.  

Sehr Umfangreiches OSD mit diversen voreingestellten Profilen, Gamemode Plus, EyeCare bzw. „Flicker-Free“-Technologie, VividPixel-Technologie, QuickFit Virtual Scale, Pivot, Vesa, 1,07Milliarden Farben,10-bit-Farbdarstellung, sRGB, nicht merklicher inputlag usw..
Selbst das TN-Panel begeistert mich. Nimmt sich mMn. nichts zu einem IPS was Farben angeht. Die Ausleuchtung ist absolut gleichmäßig ohne backlight bleeding.
Probleme wie flimmern o.ä habe ich keine. Auch keinen einzigen dead-,stuck oder sonstig fehelerhaften Pixel.

Ich denke das es einfach der beste UHD in der Preisklasse ist. Im vergleich zu dem Sasmung U28D590P ist er schon eine andere Klasse. Hatte den Samsung testweise hier stehen aber bedingt durch den übertriebenen inputlag ging er gleich wieder zurück.

Den PB287Q werde ich auf jeden Fall behalten bis der Asus PA328Q releast wird. EVtl. sogar als 2t Monitor da ich echt zufrieden bin.


----------



## Azzryal (5. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Kleines Update meinerseits,
der Asus ist heute angekommen, und ich bin begeistert 

Auch spielen funktioniert wunderbar, trotz des fehlenden VRams(2 680).
Habe bis jetzt nur BF3 getestet, BF4, Skyrim, etc folgen heute Abend oder morgen, und es läuft besser als gedacht!
Auf Ultra, 2x MSAA und SSAO habe ich fast konstand 60-70 FPS, machmal gibt es einen Drop auf ~40-45, aber damit kann man leben!
Auf 64 Spieler Servern ist es genauso.

Ich denke mal in BF4 werde ich ein paar Abstriche machen müssen, aber so wie es jetzt aussieht werde ich es mir nochmal überlegen, ob ich aufrüsten werden, wie es eigentlich geplant war 

Noch eine Frage an die erfahreneren 4K Nutzer.
Habt ihr einen Trick, wie man das Desktopbild gut einstellen kann? Habe direkt neben dem 4K auch einen 1080p stehen, und wenn ich das Hintergrundbild änder sieht es auf dem 4K zwar wunderbar aus,
auf dem anderen ist jedoch eine Art Zoom drauf, ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## BertB (5. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

ja,
glaube nicht, dass sich da was machen lässt,
habe mir extra welche gesucht, bei denen die vergrößerte mitte allein auch gut aussieht

ansonsten congrats 
schön, dass es brauchbar läuft


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Das hört sich doch gut an. Mal wieder ein Beweis das diese ganze dumme Gelaber von wegen das 4k erst in 2 Jahren spielbare FPS liefert, nichts als Geblubber ist. Neidische Leute, die keine Ahnung haben aber anderen den Spaß verderben wollen.

Als Desktopbild habe ich standard MS Grün. Das sieht immer gut aus, egal welche Auflösung!


----------



## Azzryal (5. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Ja, läuft wirklich überraschend gut,

allerdings muss ich meine anfangs gute Meinung jetzt doch etwa revidieren, 
denn in der oberen linken Ecke ist leider die Hintergrundbeleuchtung defekt, 
ist wesentlich dunkler als alle anderen Ecken.

Muss jetzt zurück ...


----------



## TheBadFrag (5. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Das ist aber kein spezieller Fehler von 4k Monitoren.


----------



## Azzryal (5. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein spezieller Fehler von 4k Monitoren.


 
Schon klar 
Ich will ja auch ein Austauschmodell und den nicht zurückgeben 
Ich ärger mich trotzdem extrem ...


_____________________________________________________________________
Stand 21:52

Jetzt gehts auf einmal wieder ...
Ich behalt das mal im Auge, aber komisch find ich das schon ...


----------



## Brainorg (7. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Ich war auch extrem überrascht wie gut aktuelle Games in UHD laufen. Dachte das die Performance wesentlich schlechter ist.
Ich kann eigtl. bis auf 2~3 Ausnahmen alles wie gewohnt in Ultra mit 60FPS+ zocken. Klar ohne AA aber das braucht man eh nicht mehr bei 2160p 

Denke spätestens mit der 880GTX/295X sind 99% der aktuellen Games kein Thema mehr.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Das versuche ich schon die ganze Zeit zu erklären aber dann funken ja immer Leute ohne UHD Monitor dazwischen und es kommen so unsinnige Aussagen wie: "Total unspielbar", "Diashow", "FPS im einstelligen Bereich". Keine Ahnung haben aber immer ihren Senf dazu geben wollen. 

Und wie du auch schon festgestellt hast, ist AA bei so viel Auflösung quasi sinnlos.


----------



## Brainorg (9. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Absolut


----------



## Agares89 (14. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Kleiner Hinweis für alle 4K Nutzer: Microsoft scheint wohl an der Kompatibilität von Windows mit 4K Monitoren zu schrauben. Seit den neusten Windows 7 Updates diesen Dienstag werden bei mir bspws. Login-Screen und Logoff-Screen in Vollbild gezeigt, vorher waren nur 2560x1440 drin. Schön dass sich da was tut.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*



Agares89 schrieb:


> Kleiner Hinweis für alle 4K Nutzer: Microsoft scheint wohl an der Kompatibilität von Windows mit 4K Monitoren zu schrauben. Seit den neusten Windows 7 Updates diesen Dienstag werden bei mir bspws. Login-Screen und Logoff-Screen in Vollbild gezeigt, vorher waren nur 2560x1440 drin. Schön dass sich da was tut.


 Hab mich schon gewundert warum der Wilkommen Bildschirm immer nen schwarzen Rahmen hatte.


----------



## BertB (30. August 2014)

*AW: 28" 4k 600€ - Samsung U28D590P*



BertB schrieb:


> diablo 3 läuft ganz komisch,
> wenn man die maus schnell hin und her bewegt, stock das bild,
> wenn man kontinuierlich schnell bewegt, bleibt es richtig stehen,
> -> unspielbar
> ...




bug behoben, patch sei dank (vermutlich)


gleich mal wot installieren,
da hatte ich das selbe problem

hatte gleich gedacht, dass sich da noch was tut,
andere games bestimmt auch


----------



## TheBadFrag (30. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Die Mehrheit der Gamer hat ja mitlerweile auf 4k umgerüstet, da müssen die ja auch was machen!  *achtung ironiealarm*

Schön das es jetzt läuft. Es musste ja zwangsläufig irgendein Software Problem sein.


----------



## BertB (30. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

ich werd später alles, was rumgespackt hat mal proben,

diablo 3 freut mich jedenfalls schonmal sehr 
man erkennt auch echt details an spielfiguren gegnern, die ich so bisher nicht wahrgenommen habe, weils feiner aufgelöst ist


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (30. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

So hab jetzt auch seit ca 1-2 Monaten einen 4K Monitor (Samsung U28D590D)

Die meisten Spiele laufen auf sehr hoch/Ultra wunderbar. Kann es jedem empfehlen, der die nötige Leistung/Kleingeld hat. 

Selber verwende ich 2x die Sapphire Vapor-X R9 290X Tri-X OC, 8GB Version.

Welche Grafikkarten nehmt ihr zum Spielen auf UHD und welche Einstellungen verwendet ihr?


----------



## xSauklauex (30. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Gamer hat ja mitlerweile auf 4k umgerüstet, da müssen die ja auch was machen!  *achtung ironiealarm*
> 
> Schön das es jetzt läuft. Es musste ja zwangsläufig irgendein Software Problem sein.


 
Das ist mir neu 


Ich sehe vor mir keinen 4k Monitor


----------



## BertB (31. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*



Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Welche Grafikkarten nehmt ihr zum Spielen auf UHD und welche Einstellungen verwendet ihr?



ebenfalls 2x 290, nur halt ohne x, ne windforce und ne xfx double dissipation,
mit meistens 1000/1250MHz für beide

läuft gut,
hatte nur bugs in diversen spielen,
aber diablo 3 läuft auf mal problemlos,  (schätze patch)
WoT muss ich noch ausprobieren, hatte den selben bug (bild fror ein während mausbewegung)

ffxiv arr lläuft gar nicht, stürzt ab, sobald man 3840x2160 im game aktiviert, obwohl das game die option anwählbar macht,
ist vielleicht auch mittlerweile besser

bin bei sowas geduldig, wenn aussicht auf besserung besteht


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (31. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

Bei den einzigen Spielen, wo mir bugs aufgefallen sind, ist Battlefield 4 wenn ich Crossfire statt Direct X aktiviere. Und natürlich Watch Dogs das gleich mal bei 8GB VRAM ansteht 

Spiele wie Tomb Raider, DotA 2, Crysis 3, Borderlands 2, Alan Wake und Devil May Cry funktionieren einwandfrei.


----------



## BertB (31. August 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

WoT geht jetzt auch ohne bug,

ruckelt nur bisweilen dumm,
und auf maximum bringts nur so um die 30fps,
auf hoch so 45fps, (trotzdem einzelne kurze ruckler)

auf meinem anderen system läufts besser,

trotzdem ein echter fortschritt 

peggle ebenfalls,
glaube langsam, dass es ein win 8.1 update war, das den erfolg gebracht hat,
sonst wären wohl nicht alle games, die unter dem selben bug gelitten hatten, kuriert


----------



## Jor-El (1. September 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

FF14 ARR sollte in 4k funktionieren, laut Infos im Netz.

Ich hab mir ja erst gegen meine Bestellung vom Samsung entschieden, nach dem ich vom ACER Predator XB280HK erfahren habe.
Der sollte diesen Monat erscheinen. G-Sync kostet zwar nen Hunni Aufpreis aber ich will es mal testen, damit ich mitreden kann.


----------



## BertB (25. September 2014)

*AW: 28" | 4k | 499-700€ - Samsung U28D590P, Philips 288P6LJEB, ASUS PB287Q*

muss mal wieder probieren,
mittlerweile gehts vielleicht, thx mit verspätung


----------

